# Trackpad : clic "physique" ne répond plus



## Qalm (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un soucis assez gênant avec mon MacBook. Le clic "physique" ne répond plus. C'est à dire que lorsque je clique sur le trackpad, rien ne se passe :hein:
Mais, la sensibilité fonctionne parfaitement, donc je peux encore utiliser mon trackpad.
Est-ce un problème technique ou dû à un réglage ? Que faut-il faire ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## tombom (25 Avril 2010)

si le clique physique fonctionne, mais pas de reactions de l'ordi, ca n'est probablement pas un histoire de reglage...

ca peut etre le trackpad qui est naze,
ca peut etre une histoire avec le systeme.

as tu essayé sur une autre session ?
as tu reparé les autorisations/permissions ?
as tu fais toute les mises a jour ?
as tu appliqué la mise a jour combo ?
as tu fait un Apple Hardware Test a partir du 2e DVD fourni avec ton ordi ? (ca permet de detecter si un soucis materiel sur ta machine)


----------



## houlala63 (25 Avril 2010)

Prférences systèmes->Trackpad->taper pour cliquer ?


----------



## tombom (25 Avril 2010)

houlala63 a dit:


> Prférences systèmes->Trackpad->taper pour cliquer ?



c'est pas un probleme logiciel, mais physique



> Mais, la sensibilité fonctionne parfaitement, donc je peux encore utiliser mon trackpad.


----------



## Qalm (25 Avril 2010)

tombom a dit:


> si le clique physique fonctionne, mais pas de reactions de l'ordi, ca n'est probablement pas un histoire de reglage...
> 
> ca peut etre le trackpad qui est naze,
> ca peut etre une histoire avec le systeme.
> ...



Si c'est une histoire de système, qu'est-ce que les "autorisations/permissions", et "la mise à jour combo" ?


----------



## tombom (25 Avril 2010)

c'est toi qui semble dire que c'est en rapport avec le systeme puisque "physiquement le trackpad" fonctionne...

les permissions autorisations sont a reparer de temps a autres et peuvent regler certains soucis...:
CF : utilitaire de disque (dans le dosssier Applications/utilitaire) / selction de ton disque dur / verifier puis reparer les permissions... c'est OK si le message "verification des permissions terminées" apparait

ensuite la mise a jour combiné, c'est une mise a jour de ton système qui reprend tout les mise a jour depuis la dernière. elle est lourde et remplace les fichiers du système qui pourrait être corrompu... a telecharger sur le site apple

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------

SUrtout, tester sur une autre session !


----------



## Qalm (25 Avril 2010)

Merci, je vais essayer tout ça


----------



## Qalm (24 Mai 2010)

J'ai tout essayé rien n'y fait...


----------



## tombom (24 Mai 2010)

c'est a dire  ? que se passe t'il sur l'autre session?


----------



## Rémi M (24 Mai 2010)

A première vue, même sur l'autre session cela ne marche, si c'est juste le bouton, as tu regardé si quelque chose coincé en dessous ? Ou faux contact ?


----------



## Qalm (24 Mai 2010)

Sur une autre session, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Il n'y a rien qui a pu aller en dessous...
SAV ?... Sachant que le plastique entre le clavier et le trackpad est un peu rayé, me le changeront-ils quand même ? J'en doutE... :hein:


----------



## tombom (24 Mai 2010)

a l'aide des CD fourni avec l'ordi, je te conseil de realiser un apple hardware test, pour voir si qqch est detecté
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Mai 2010)

j'avais eu le même problème

pris en charge par garantie (si ce n'est pas du à un verre de soda/vodka renversé dessus)


----------



## Qalm (25 Mai 2010)

Merci. Je vais faire ça ce soir. Je suis sous Snow Leopard, je dois utiliser le CD APPLICATIONS INSTALL si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## tombom (25 Mai 2010)

y'a marqué en haut a droit "to use apple hardware test gnagnagn"... c'est celui ci


----------



## Qalm (25 Mai 2010)

J'ai fait le test et ça me dit que rien n'a été détecté...


----------



## tombom (25 Mai 2010)

au bout d'un moment j'ai beau cherché... je ne trouve plus et la je pense que c'est direction SAV...:/


----------



## sImPOD (26 Mai 2010)

Il me semble que c'est reglable, via une vis qui est en dessous, il faut enlever la batterie pour y accèder. Je ne sais plus où, mais je l'ai lu quelque part.

En même temps, pour l'avoir vu, il me semble que l'emprunte de la dite vis n'est pas un standard (ni cruciforme, ni plate, mais façon étoile à 3 branches). 

Ha oui, j'ai un MacBook Unibody Alu, les derniers à avoir la batterie amovible. Moi j'utilise jamais ce clique physique, tout en "taping", mais quand mes potes prennent ma machine en main, ils cliquent franchement, ça conserve le mécanisme!


----------



## marcou01 (31 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'avoir le même problème depuis deux jours. Le clic physique est devenu moins sensible et il ne fonctionne maintenant presque plus du tout. Toutes les autres fonctions du trackpad sont ok.

J'irai voir l'Apple Store pour résoudre le problème, je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## Qalm (31 Mai 2010)

Merci bien


----------



## Qalm (9 Juin 2010)

Alors ça a donné quoi ?


----------



## Dogger (9 Juin 2010)

si le clic physique ne répond pas ou plus c'est probablement un problème mécanique = usure.

il semble que ce genre de problème est "commun" car il y a pas mal de chose sur le net à ce propos.

enfin, c'est réparable....mais toujours embêtant.

es-tu allé voir Apple? 

si cette situation est commune ce devrait être pris en charge...mais bon...


----------



## Qalm (11 Juin 2010)

De l'usure ? Mon Mac Book a à peine 8 mois...


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2010)

Mon MacBook Pro (Unibody 18 mois d'existence) a également un problème de clic de trackpad.

Il faut appuyer comme une bête pour obtenir le clic physique....Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une usure des contacteurs électriques.
Je le porte en SAV la semaine prochaine.


----------



## sebas_ (13 Juin 2010)

J'ai le meme probleme.
MB Unibody (pas pro, batterie detachable)
Je vais le porter chez Apple, mais il n'est plus en garantie... Il peuvent me le faire payer?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2010)

Tant qu'un problème n'est pas reconnu par Apple comme un défaut de conception avec extension de garantie automatique, la réparation est payante.   Cela dit, tu peux essayer de discuter...   (pour moi, j'ai un AppleCare 3 ans.)


----------



## Qalm (13 Juin 2010)

Quelqu'un pourra déposer un message ici pour dire ce que ça a donné ? Je ne peux pas me déplacer chez Apple pour le moment... Merci d'avance !


----------



## Qalm (20 Juin 2010)

Up !


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2010)

MacBook Pro déposé au SAV vendredi dernier.

Je le récupèrerai dans la semaine et je vous dirai ce qui a été changé (le trackpad sans doute) et si le résultat est concluant


----------



## Qalm (20 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> MacBook Pro déposé au SAV vendredi dernier.
> 
> Je le récupèrerai dans la semaine et je vous dirai ce qui a été changé (le trackpad sans doute) et si le résultat est concluant



Merci


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2010)

MacBook Pro récupéré aujourd'hui avec un nouveau Trackpad.

Tout fonctionne normalement de nouveau (et en plus il me semble que le clic physique est moins bruyant qu'avec le trackpad d'origine. Je n'ai plus de "cloc" "cloc" lors des clics mais plutôt "tac" "tac")


----------



## Qalm (29 Juin 2010)

Ils vous l'ont donc changé sans problème ? L'avez-vous acheté à l'Apple Store ? Je l'ai acheté dans un Boulanger, mais puis-je l'emmener dans un Apple Store ? 
Combien de temps a duré la réparation ? 

Par avance, merci.
Désolée pour toutes ces questions...


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2010)

Aucun souci pour obtenir le remplacement (d'autant que j'ai un contrat AppleCare)

Pas de souci pour emmener dans un centre de services Apple, même si acheté chez Boulanger

La réparation a pris 3 jours


----------



## Qalm (29 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions


----------



## Qalm (13 Octobre 2010)

J'ai enfin pu amener mon Mac à l'Apple Store. Ils m'ont rendu mon trackpad comme neuf sur place en 15min !!! Il y avait une petite vis cassée...


----------

